# Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai







*Anglerdemo Fehmarn: 
Videostatementes!​*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325294

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325308

Die Jungs von der Orga der Anglerdemo gegen immer weitere Einschränkungen für Angler (http://www.anglerdemo.de/) stellen gerade nacheinander Videostatementes ein mit Kommentaren zur aktuellen Situation.

Vom "normalen Angler" über den Kutterkäptn, Gerätehändler, Bootsvermieter etc..

Wir stellen euch die Videos hier gesammelt am Stück ein, so wie sie veröffentlicht werden.

-------------------------------------------------------​Wie bereits letzte Woche angekündigt, waren wir mit einem Kamerateam in  Ostholstein unterwegs und haben ein paar Statements an der Küste  eingefangen. Diese werden wir Euch in den kommenden Tagen gerne zeigen.  Beginnen wollen wir heute mit Tom, der sich deutlich zu der aktuellen  Situation äußert! Tom ist seit Jahren auf Fehmarn mit der Spinnrute und  mit seinem Boot unterwegs und kann die Entwicklung und aktuelle  Situation mit seiner Erfahrung sicherlich sehr gut und zutreffend  einschätzen. Ich glaube er spricht uns Meeresanglern aus der Seele,  oder?





https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ng6m7m8n4iz1f8/03 Thomas Rückert.mp4?dl=0
-------------------------------------------------------​Wir haben bei unserer Kameratour natürlich auch versucht, Statements von  Betroffenen zu hören, deren Existenzen von den jetzigen und zukünftigen  Einschränkungen abhängig sind. Somit möchte wir Euch heute unser  zweites Video vorstellen. Wir haben Thomas Deutsch auf seiner MS  Einigkeit besucht und wirklich ehrliche Aussagen erhalten, die  hoffentlich die Politik so erreichen und zum Nachdenken bewegen, wie die  Aussagen uns bewegt haben. Aber guckt selber und bildet Euch Eure eigene  Meinung. Danke für Deine offenen und ehrlichen Worte Thomas!




https://www.dropbox.com/s/vfd2p8y2072ckal/05%20Thomas%20Deutsch.mp4?dl=0

-------------------------------------------------------​
Will die Politik in Berlin und Brüssel das weiterhin ignorieren? Am 22.  April werden wir die auf die Probleme aufmerksam machen. Dann kann  niemand mehr behaupten, sie hätten von dem nichts gewusst!

Guckt Euch das Video von Claus- Hartwig Kölln an, es erklärt sehr treffend die aktuelle Situation im echten Norden.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjhOl3j2EnE&feature=youtu.be

-------------------------------------------------------​
Wir weisen bei den jetzigen Einschränkungen und den drohenden  zukünftigen Angelverboten für uns Meeresangler immer wieder auf die  Folgen für den Angeltourismus hin. Welche Folgen haben die Verbote  eigentlich für den Angeltourismus in der Region? Das wollten wir genau  wissen und haben Manfred Wohnrade - Tourismuschef in Heiligenhafen und  Geschäftsführer der LTO Ostseespitze - vor unserer Kamera zu Wort kommen  lassen. Danke Manfred!







https://youtu.be/du_-UI_j73c

-------------------------------------------------------​
Gestern Nacht, irgendwo in einem Keller in Deutschland- unsere  Bannerproduktion. "Handmade" sind wir unterwegs und es erinnert uns eher  an eine Studentendemo ;-). Wir werden die Banner mit vollem Einsatz bis  zum 22.April 2017 für alle Kutter fertigstellen, versprochen.

Robby, danke für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz- und nicht böse sein, dass wir das Video veröffentlicht haben :vik:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjEgs1r8HEs&feature=youtu.be

-------------------------------------------------------​
Guten Morgen liebe Mitstreiter und Unterstützer! Bei traumhaftem Wetter  sind heute wieder viele Angler auf und an der Ostsee unterwegs und  stellen den Fischen nach. Sicherlich hat fast jeder von uns Equipment  aus dem Hause Dieter Eisele Sea Fishing GmbH & Co KG in seiner  Kiste, ein regionales Unternehmen und zudem einer unserer Unterstützer  und von der anglerfeindlichen Politik stark betroffen. Wir haben uns in  der letzten Woche auf den Weg nach Oldenburg in Holstein gemacht und den  Geschäftsführer Michael Eisele vor unserer Kamera zu Wort kommen  lassen, danke Michael. Wir wünschen Euch mit unserem neuen Video einen  schönen Sonntag!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCSdU0BHhv0&feature=youtu.be

-------------------------------------------------------​
Wir haben unsere Kameratour durch den Kreis Ostholstein fortgeführt. Der  Weg führte uns in das Herz des Kreises Ostholstein, in die Kreisstadt  Eutin. Was liegt da näher, als den Landrat des Kreises Herrn Reinhard  Sager zu der aktuellen Situation an der Küste zu befragen. Getreu seinem  Motto „Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tut es!“ ist Reinhard Sager ein  Landrat „zum Anfassen“ und hat die passenden Worte gefunden. Vielen Dank  Herr Sager!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-1Xw4UVMDI&feature=youtu.be
-------------------------------------------------------​
Guten Morgen liebe Mitstreiter und Unterstützer! Nicht jeder von uns  Meeresanglern hat die Möglichkeit mit einem eigenen Motorboot auf die  Ostsee zu fahren, um auf Dorsche, Meerforelle oder Plattfisch zu angeln.  Viele von uns fahren mit einem Angelkutter oder Mietboot raus und sind  dankbar für diese Alternative, einen schönen Tag auf der Ostsee zu  verbringen. Doch wird es auch zukünftig noch eine Mietbootflotte an der  Ostsee geben? Wir haben ja bereits Thomas Deutsch von der MS Einigkeit  zu Wort kommen lassen und uns die berechtigten Zukunftsängste der  Hochseeangelkutterflotte schildern lassen. Heute möchten wir Euch einmal  die Situation von www.angelbootcharter.de zeigen. Frank hat Euch vor unserer Kamera die aktuelle Situation geschildert. Danke Frank!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5t8UIOfjH0&feature=youtu.be

-------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!*

Die Videos brechen bei Facebook alle Rekorde . 30.000 Klicks in 12 Stunden ist für eine Angler Aktion sicherlich nicht so schlecht....

Zeigt das Interesse an der Aktion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!*

topp!!


----------



## buttweisser (5. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!*

Ich hab mir die 2 Statements gerade angesehen und kann nur sagen Daumen hoch. Wer den Inhalt nicht begreift bzw. nicht begreifen will, der setzt absichtlich und böswillig die in den Videos genannten Existenzen aufs Spiel und kämpft gegen die gesamte Anglerschaft. Ohne dabei die Interessen einer nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung der natürlichen Fischbestände unserer geliebten Ostsee überhaupt im Sinn zu haben.

Ich war bisher leider noch nicht auf der Einigkeit und kenne deswegen Thomas Deutsch nicht, aber in seinem Statement ist deutlich zu sehen, dass er gezeichnet ist, vom Kampf ums wirtschaftliche überleben. Aber auch, dass er weiter kämpfen wird. Deswegen Jungs noch einmal Daumen hoch und weiter so.

Ich hoffe, es gibt noch vernünftige Politiker bzw. die Anglerdemo macht den unfähigen Politikern richtig Dampf unter ihren Hintern.

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## Fidde (5. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!*

Gute Videos. MM hätte der Kapitän auch noch auf die ausbleibenden positiven Effekte eines Angelverbotes in den FFH gebieten hinweisen können, denn das ist ja der eigentliche Knackpunkt. So kommt es etwas egoistisch rüber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es gibt noch vernünftige Politiker bzw. die Anglerdemo macht den unfähigen Politikern richtig Dampf unter ihren Hintern.
> 
> Viele Grüße Uwe


Aus langjähriger Erfahrung mit Politikern und Verbanditen:
Es wird eher der zweite Teil des Satzes eintreffen.....


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!*



Fidde schrieb:


> Gute Videos. MM hätte der Kapitän auch noch auf die ausbleibenden positiven Effekte eines Angelverbotes in den FFH gebieten hinweisen können, denn das ist ja der eigentliche Knackpunkt. So kommt es etwas egoistisch rüber.



Es ging uns bei den Aufnahmen wirklich darum Emotionen, um die aktuelle Situation zu veröffentlichen und die Stimmung vor Ort von Betroffenen der sinnlosen Verbote und Einschränkungen einer breiten Masse an Menschen zu zeigen. Zu den lächerlichen Argumentationen der Politik ist alles gesagt und geschrieben. Die haben es aber bisher noch nicht verstanden was sie anrichten.


----------



## Fidde (5. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!*

Na, Emotionen habt ihr bekommen
Aber in der Politik bewegt Geld ja auch mal am meisten:m

Von daher alles gut und weiter so!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!*

Das neueste Video ist auch von einem der Hauptbetroffenen, den viele Angler schon kennen:
Claus- Hartwig Kölln

Neu oben eingepflegt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!*

Und es werden immer mehr..

Jetzt nimmt Manfred Wohnrade Stellung, Tourismuschef Heiligenhafen.

Oben auch eingebunden...







https://youtu.be/du_-UI_j73c


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!*

Wird wie immer im Eingangsposting eingefügt

Gestern Nacht, irgendwo in einem Keller in Deutschland- unsere  Bannerproduktion. "Handmade" sind wir unterwegs und es erinnert uns eher  an eine Studentendemo ;-). Wir werden die Banner mit vollem Einsatz bis  zum 22.April 2017 für alle Kutter fertigstellen, versprochen.

Robby, danke für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz- und nicht böse sein, dass wir das Video veröffentlicht haben :vik:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjEgs1r8HEs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!*

Das näxte von Micha Eisele:

Guten Morgen liebe Mitstreiter und Unterstützer! Bei traumhaftem Wetter  sind heute wieder viele Angler auf und an der Ostsee unterwegs und  stellen den Fischen nach. Sicherlich hat fast jeder von uns Equipment  aus dem Hause Dieter Eisele Sea Fishing GmbH & Co KG in seiner  Kiste, ein regionales Unternehmen und zudem einer unserer Unterstützer  und von der anglerfeindlichen Politik stark betroffen. Wir haben uns in  der letzten Woche auf den Weg nach Oldenburg in Holstein gemacht und den  Geschäftsführer Michael Eisele vor unserer Kamera zu Wort kommen  lassen, danke Michael. Wir wünschen Euch mit unserem neuen Video einen  schönen Sonntag!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCSdU0BHhv0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!*

Und nun Landrat Sager!

Erstklassig finde ich - wird vorne mit eingepflegt..

Wir haben unsere Kameratour durch den Kreis Ostholstein fortgeführt. Der  Weg führte uns in das Herz des Kreises Ostholstein, in die Kreisstadt  Eutin. Was liegt da näher, als den Landrat des Kreises Herrn Reinhard  Sager zu der aktuellen Situation an der Küste zu befragen. Getreu seinem  Motto „Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tut es!“ ist Reinhard Sager ein  Landrat „zum Anfassen“ und hat die passenden Worte gefunden. Vielen Dank  Herr Sager!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-1Xw4UVMDI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!*

Und zum näxten - Zielgerade ist angesagt:
Guten Morgen liebe Mitstreiter und Unterstützer! Nicht jeder von uns  Meeresanglern hat die Möglichkeit mit einem eigenen Motorboot auf die  Ostsee zu fahren, um auf Dorsche, Meerforelle oder Plattfisch zu angeln.  Viele von uns fahren mit einem Angelkutter oder Mietboot raus und sind  dankbar für diese Alternative, einen schönen Tag auf der Ostsee zu  verbringen. Doch wird es auch zukünftig noch eine Mietbootflotte an der  Ostsee geben? Wir haben ja bereits Thomas Deutsch von der MS Einigkeit  zu Wort kommen lassen und uns die berechtigten Zukunftsängste der  Hochseeangelkutterflotte schildern lassen. Heute möchten wir Euch einmal  die Situation von www.angelbootcharter.de zeigen. Frank hat Euch vor unserer Kamera die aktuelle Situation geschildert. Danke Frank!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5t8UIOfjH0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo Fehmarn: Videostatementes!*

Es geht weiter:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Liebe  Mitstreiter, liebe Unterstützer, wir haben bereits gestern unser neues  Motto veröffentlicht: *
> 
> ANGLERDEMO 2.0- jetzt erst recht!  *
> 
> ...


----------

